# Travel Talk > Travel Tips >  Make your morocco tour memorable

## henryivane

My family had gone to morocco tour and the trip was a great adventure into fantastic views, a camel ride, meal with Beber family and visit to a women's cooperative. The hospitality of the Berber people was wonderful and Boujema gave us fascinating insights into the socio- economic history, geography and culture of the land and the people here. The complete trip was special and definitely worth remembering.

----------


## tranzysmitha

Morocco. is the most westerly of the North African countries. It has Atlantic and Mediterranean coastlines, and a rugged mountain interior. The Arabic name al-Mamlakat al-Maghribiyyah  which translates to The Western Kingdom and Al-Maghrib  or Maghreb, meaning The West are commonly used as alternate names.and it is best place to move and it is beautiful place for spending time.

----------


## davidsmith36

One month might not even be enough to see all the beautiful places in Morocco. But we understand that many travelers are on tight schedule so we created this 14 day tour of Morocco. Explore not only the majestic cities but also camel trek in the Moroccan Sahara and enjoy some delicious and varied foods from the classic Spanish tapas to the steamy Moroccan tajins.

----------

